# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Πάρης ένα μικρό parrotlet...

## kaper

Απο χτες ηρθε στην παρεα και προστεθηκε ενα parrolet αρσενικο ππυ με ανυπομονησία περιμενα καιρο...
Ο Παρης σχετικα ηρεμος, λιγο φοβιτσιαρης, εχουμε κανει ομως γρηγορα καποια βηματακια...
Σημερα εβαλα το χερι μεσα στο κλουβι και εφαγε απο το χερι βασιλικο, μαρουλι, πιπεριά, αυγοτροφη σε μορφη κεικ...

Απο αυτο το θεμα λοιπόν θα βλέπεται φοτο και βιντεο του παρη





Απο παιχνιδια ακομα δεν εχουμε πολλα αλλα σιγα σιγα θα αποκτησουμε

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Κούκλος ο Παρούλης!! Να τον χαίρεσαι! Με υπομονή και αγάπη θα γίνετε αχώριστοι!!! 

Άλλαξε κάποια στιγμή τις πατήθρες σε φυσικές, είναι πολύ καλύτερες για τα ποδαράκια τους!

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα Κωστα.
Καλως το δεχτηκες λοιπον το νεο σου φιλαρακι.
Ειμαι σιγουρος,οτι θα περασει στα χερια σου ζωη και κοτα.
Ευχομαι να περασετε μαζι πολλές πολλές ομορφες στιγμες.

----------


## kaper

Κωνσταντίνα σιγουρα χρειαζομαι ακομα αρκετες βελτιωσεις..
Οπως ειπες πατηθρες χρειαζομαι επισης ποτιστρα που να μπαινει σε οριζοντια καγκελα παθχνιαδακια...θα χρησιμοποιήσω ποτιστρα με μπιλια νομιζω ειναι καλυτερη και ετσι δεν εχει επιμολυνσεις και δεν βρομιζει και το νερο...

Πετρο σε ευχαριστω και εσενα για οοοοολα αυτα π εκανες ξερεις εσυ

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## petran

Κωστα,δεν εχω κανει κατι :: 

Κωστα,για την ποτιστρα με την μπιλια,δεν ξερω,μην γινει καμμια στραβη,χτυπα ξυλο.
Ζητω συγνωμη απο τους διαχειριστες αν υπαρχει αντιστοιχο θεμα,αλλά αν οχι,
Κωστα,δεν ανοιγεις ενα post,για τις γνωμες των πιο εμπειρων παιδιων,για την ποτιστρα με μπιλια;;

----------


## Soulaki

Καλώς τα δέχτηκες...... :Love0001:  Κούκλος ο Παρης....

----------


## kaper

Σουλα ευχαριστω πολυ να σαι καλα..! Πανεμορφος οντως δεν χορταινω να τον βλεπω...
Ειδικα οταν ξυνεται και οταν χασμουριεται πεθαίνω στα γελια...
Ενα μικρος και αξιαγαπητος παπαγαλος

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ωπ από καρδερίνες - καναρίνια τώρα και σε parrotlet !!!  :Anim 19:  άντε να πάρουν παράδειγμα μερικοί μερικοί καρδερινοκαναρινάδες μπας και πάρουν παπαγάλο ...  :Rolleye0012: χαχαχαχαχχαχαχαχχαχαχα  ::  :: 

Ο Παρούλης Κώστα είναι πανέμορφος  :Love0001:  και από το ύφος του στην πρώτη φώτο ένα σου λέω ... "μου θυμίζει του cockatiel μου του Έκτωρα "  :Scared0016:  
αφού σας συνηθίσει και μάθει λοιπόν το χώρο , ετοιμάσου για πολύ κυνηγητό , παιγνίδι , σκανταλιές και τραγούδια !  :Happy0045: 

το Κλουβί πανέμορφο και με ωραίο στυλ , μπράβο !!  :Happy0065:  

Ετοίμασε μερικά Χειροποίητα παιγνίδια και αντικατέστησε τις πλαστικές πατήθρες με φυσικά κλαδιά  ! 
Θα περιμένουμε συχνά νέα του , καλή συνέχεια !  :Anim 25:

----------


## Ariadni

Γεια σου ομορφε μικρε Παρουλη!! Κατι μου λεει οτι θα περασετε χαρμα! Περιμενουμε τα νεα σας!

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Να το χαίρεσαι το καινούργιο σου φιλαράκι, υπέροχο και το κλουβί, μία συμβουλή απο εμένα : Να αλλάξεις την απλή ποτίστρα με μία ποτίστρα με εμβολάκι- αξονάκι , μην πάρεις με μπίλια δεν τα βολεύει  με το ράμφος που έχουν.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Τι γλυκούλης!

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## petran

> Να το χαίρεσαι το καινούργιο σου φιλαράκι, υπέροχο και το κλουβί, μία συμβουλή απο εμένα : Να αλλάξεις την απλή ποτίστρα με μία ποτίστρα με εμβολάκι- αξονάκι , μην πάρεις με μπίλια δεν τα βολεύει  με το ράμφος που έχουν.


Μανωλη,καλησπερα.
Σορυ,για την πρωτοβουλια,αλλά πως ειναι αυτη η ποτιστρα που λες;
Ξερεις,ο Κωστας μενει στα Τρικαλα,και εκει να φανταστεις ουτε κεχρι δεν βρισκει.
Σε λιγες μερες θα κατεβει Αθηνα(Κωστα σε εδωσα στεγνα :Rolleye0012:  :rollhappy: ),και αμα ειναι να παρει οτι χρειαστει.

----------


## kaper

Σας ευχαριστώ ολους για τις ευχες.....

Μαριε εχω διαβάσει τα πάντα που υπαρχουν στο φορουμ και τα λινκ που παρεθεσες και ευχαριστω γι αυτο....
Ειμαι ηδη ετοιμος και ανυπόμονος σημερα τον ταισα απ το χερι μ κολοκύθι και λιγη φράουλα γιατι την εβλεπε και την φοβοταν πολυ, τον τρομαξα η αληθεια ειναι....

Το κλουβι ειναι τελειο πολυ μεγαλο εύχρηστο αρκετα ποιοτικό και πιστεψτε με σε κοστος δεν ξε φευγει παρα πολυ...
Κλαδια εχω στα σκαρια ειναι η επομενη κινηση μου μαζι με καποια παιχνιδια....

Μανωλη την ποτιστρα θελω να την αλλαξω, αυτη που εχω την εχω προχηρα στον πατο γιατι δεν μπαινει αλλου...οταν λες εμβολακι-αξονακι ενβοεις κατι τετοιο;


Μια ερωτηση απορια που εχω: να βαλω απο τωρα παιχνιδια στο κλουβι η να τον αφησω λιγο ετσι τον πρωτο καιρο ουτος ωστε να εχει ορεξη να ασχολειτε μαζι μ και να μην με γραφει για χαρη των παιχνιδιων;
Και με τον καιρο να του τα βαζω σιγα σιγα;





Προδοτη πετρο μαρτυρας τα σχεδια μου....(εννοειτε αστιευομαι)

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CreCkotiels

Τα παιγνιδακια θα τον βοηθήσουν να ασχολείται μέσα στη μερα όσο εσύ δε θα μπορείς αλλά ταυτόχρονα μασουλωντας τα τον βοηθάνε να χαλαρώνει και να μην αγχώνεται ! 
Οπότε προσωπικά εγώ τα θεωρώ απαραίτητα τα παιγνίδια μέσα στο κλουβί !!!

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Κώστα ναι,αυτή είναι η  έξοδος του  νερού, γνωστή αλυσίδα την προσφέρει στα 250 ml λιγότερο από 8 €.

----------


## Μανώλης 2

> Μανωλη,καλησπερα.
> Σορυ,για την πρωτοβουλια,αλλά πως ειναι αυτη η ποτιστρα που λες;
> Ξερεις,ο Κωστας μενει στα Τρικαλα,και εκει να φανταστεις ουτε κεχρι δεν βρισκει.
> Σε λιγες μερες θα κατεβει Αθηνα(Κωστα σε εδωσα στεγνα),και αμα ειναι να παρει οτι χρειαστει.


Πέτρο το κατάστημα που είναι κοντά στο μαγαζί μου έχει ό,τι χρειάζεται ο Κώστας.

----------


## kaper

Λοιπον σημερα εφτασαν τα δωρακια του παρη
 
Ποτιστρα αρχικα πηρα με μπιλια και βλεπω και την επιλογη του μανωλη

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## petran

> Μια ερωτηση απορια που εχω: να βαλω απο τωρα παιχνιδια στο κλουβι η να τον αφησω λιγο ετσι τον πρωτο καιρο ουτος ωστε να εχει ορεξη να ασχολειτε μαζι μ και να μην με γραφει για χαρη των παιχνιδιων;


Πάρεις,δεν πάρεις παιχνιδια,θα ''πέσει'' πολύ γραψιμο :Happy0196:  ::  :Happy:  ::

----------


## ioanniz

:Jumping0044:  :Jumping0044:  :Jumping0044:  :Jumping0044:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Πρόσεχε λίγο τα τρίχινα παιχνίδια. Εμένα τα τρώγανε και υπάρχει κίνδυνος να πνιγούν. Παρακολούθησέ το.
Πάρτου και μια κουνίτσα. Τους αρέσει πολύ.

----------


## kaper

Μαργαριτα εχω και κουνια ειναι το πρωτο που του πηρα...
Θα προσεξω αν τα μασουλαει εχεις δικιο.
Σημερα ειχαμε μεγαλη προοδο πλεον δεν φοβατε οταν βαζω το χερι μεσα σχεδον καθολου ακομα και οταν δεν κρατάω τροφη....
Απο αυριο του ξεκιναω και αυγοτροφη...σπιτικη φυσικα.

Αντε και μερικες φοτο ακομα κακο δεν κανουν


Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CreCkotiels

Έχω εντυπωσιαστει με το κλουβί και πόσο όμορφα το διακοσμείς !! Μπράβο Κώστα !!! 
Η πρόοδος σας είναι ακόμα καλύτερη και ακόμα περισσότερο η ταχύτητα που μαθαίνει να τρώει διαφορετικά πράγματα!  :Happy0064: 
Δεν θυμάμαι αν έχει όνομα το ζουζούνι !?  :Icon Embarassed: 

υ.γ. πρόσεχε να βάζεις τα κλαδιά, τα παιγνίδια και τα δοχεία σε θέσεις έτσι ώστε κανένα από αυτά να μην κουτσουλιζεται !

----------


## kaper

Τουωκανω εναλλαγές τροφών τωρα π ειναι μικρο να μαθαινει...
Μαριε Παρη τον εχω ονομάσει το λέει και ο τιτλος του θεματος...Μαριε το προσεχω αυτο που επισυμανες αλλα και το κλουβι πανω απο τις ταιστρες εχει προστατευτικά για να μην πεφτουν ακαθαρσιες και για του λογου το αληθες δες την φοτο...

Και μια σημερινη με τον παρη να ποζαρει


Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πωπωπωπω ντροπή , όντως ο τίτλος το λέει !!  :Icon Embarassed:  
Κώστα συγχώρεσε με άλλα όταν έγραφα δε το σκέφτηκα καθόλου!   :Icon Embarassed: 

Προστατευτικα ; πωπω τι χλιδή και καθαριότητα Παναγιά μου !!!!  :Happy0064: 
Μπράβο και πάλι πολλά μπράβο !!  :Happy0064:

----------


## Soulaki

Τελικα, εισαι ευχαριστημένος με το κλουβί?
Ειναι όντως βολικό, σε καθάρισμα και συντήρηση?

----------


## kaper

Ναι ειναι πολυ καλο σουλα 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kaper

Τελειωσε και η σημερινη εκπαίδευση με ευχάριστα αποτελέσματα..μπορω να πω πως σιγα σιγα χτιζεται η σχεση μας αν και προχωραει γρηγορα ο μικρος μαθαινει...


 Χρησιμοποιω κεχρι για να ερθει στο χερι μ και γενικα για την εκπεδευση λετε ολο αυτο να γυρισει αντιστροφα και εννοω πχ οταν δεν κραταω τροφη να μην εχει λογο να ερθει και να μην ερχεται...τι λετε;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Cristina

Κωνσταντίνε, να την χαίρεσαι την μικρή ψυχούλα!!! Γλυκό σαν καραμέλα είναι!!! Τα λατρεύω τα parrotlet! Δεν το πιστεύω πόσο μικρά είναι!!! Φατσουλες για χάδι!!!
Ο Πάρης θα περάσει όνειρο,αλλά και εσύ από τι φαίνεται! Τέλεια πάει η εκπαίδευση! Αυτό το τελευταίο που ρώτησες, δεν το ξέρω!

----------


## kaper

Χριστινα ειναι πολυ ωραιος οντως...φαινεται ηρεμος χαρακτηρας μεχρι στιγμης δεν φωναζει δεν εχει επιθετικες τασεις η τασεις κυριαρχιας...
Νομιζω τα παμε πολυ καλα...

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kaper

Η εκπεδευση συνεχίζεται ο Πάρης εχει συνηθίσει πληρως το περιβάλλον του... σχεδον πλεον ανεβαίνει στο χερι μ χωρις να κραταω τροφή βεβαια μετα περιμενει την επιβράβευση..
Σήμερα του έφτιαξα ενα δικο χειροποίητο παιχνιδι που το άρεσε αρκετά και αρχισε να το περιεργάζεται μιας και σαν παπαγάλος είναι αρκετα περιεργος


Επισης σημερα ξεκινησα να του φτιαχνω ενα παρκο-σταντ ουτως ώστε όταν ξεκινησουν οι πτήσεις και θα βγαινει ελευθερος να εχει καπου να παιζει..
Φοτο για το σταντ θα ακολουθησουν αρχοτερα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kaper

Και ενα βιντεο απο στιγμες εκπαίδευσης και σύσφιξης σχέσεων χαχαχαχα




Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## petran

Φτου φτου το κουκλακι σου,μια χαρα δειχνει  μαζι σου.
Και δαγκωματακια φιλικά,τελεια ολα.

----------


## kaper

Πετρο δεν μπορω να πω εχει προσαρμοστει πληρως μαθαινει γρήγορα και ειναι ομορφουλης...κραταω βεβαια σκληρη σταση και δεν υποκιπτω γιατι ειναι πονηρος και πεισματαρης

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kaper

Και ενα βίντεο απο τη χθεσινη εκπαιδευση στην εντολη "ελα"




Το ονομα Χρήστος που ακουγεται ειναι το ονομα του εκτροφέα που πηρα τον παπαγαλο και του στελνω καμια φοτο και βιντεο..με το που ακουει το ελα κατευθειαν ερχεται...



Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## greenalex1996

Ωραιος ο μικρος, να σου κανω μερικες ερωτησεις? Ειναι οντως τοσο ησυχα οσο λενε? Εσυ πως το ακους? Ησυχο ή κλασικός παπαγαλος? xD 
Επισης, το κλουβι τι διαστασεις και τιμη εχει αν επιτρέπεται? :ρ

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk

----------


## kaper

Είναι πιο ήσυχος απ οσο φανταζόμουν και να σκεφτεις ειμαι ανθρωπος της ησυχιας. Απο την μερα που τον πηρα το μόνο πραγμα που δεν με προβληματισε ειναι ο θορυβος γιατι απλα δεν ακουγεται...αν παρατηρησεις και τα βιντεο που ανρβαζγ κιχ δεν κανει...

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kaper

Βγήκαμε για παιχνιδι στο καινούργιο μας σταντ που ομως θελει βελτιωσεις και προσθηκες οπως σκαλα,κουνια και μερικα παιχνιδια

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Ariadni

Α ειναι πολυ ομορφο! Το μικρο σου θα περασει πολυ ομορφα εκει περα! Εχει και πολυ χωρο για πεταγμα! Τελεια τελεια! Τυχερε Παρουλη!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Πολύ καλό. Θα το γεμίσεις παιχνίδια. Βάλε και υπόστρωμα από κάτω να μη σου το λερώσει

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xrisam

Γλύκας ο Παρούλης!!! Και το σταντ μια χαρά, βάζε και χαρτί και θα το εχεις πάντα καθαρό. 

Και εγω εχω πολύ πιο μικρο απ το δικό σου και βάζω χαρτι κουζίνας:





Επίσης προσεχε το ανοικτό τζαμόφυλλο....επειδή είμαι παθούσα στο λέω και έκτοτε το λέω συνεχεια......η Πηνελόπη μου είχε πέσει πάνω στο δικό μας τζάμι και την έσωσε το ότι δεν πέταγε με φόρα. Πλέον όταν έχω την σίτα και ανοικτό το τζαμόφυλλο το σκεπάζω με σεντόνι:

----------


## kaper

Στρωνω χαρτι κουζινας στο σταντ αλλα το εβγαλα για τη φοτο...
Το τζαμι χρυσα δεν ξερω αλλα το βλεπει μαλλον δεν εχει πεσει ποτε ενω εχειβπεταξει τριγύρω λαι παει και καθεται παντα πανω του

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## petran

Κωστα,καλησπερα.
Οσο για το χαρτι,στη κατω επιφανεια του σταντ,μπορεις να βαζεις ειτε χαρτι Α3 ειτε Α4 κ να το αλλαζεις.
Τωρα για το τζαμι,θα ελεγα να το ''προσεξεις''λιγο παραπανω,μιας κ εχεις λιγο καιρο το πουλακι.
Και μενα η Bella,ενω την εχω 1 χρονο,εχει στουκαρει :sad:  μερικες φορες στο τζαμι.

Και εγω βλεπω οτι δεν δινει σημασια,αλλά ποτέ δεν ξερεις.
Βεβαια τα parrotlet,δεν πετουν τοσο γρηγορα θα ελεγα οσο τα καναρινια,αλλά κ παλι μπορει να τραυματιστουν.
Καλο βραδυ.

----------


## kaper

Σημερα το ειχα κλειστο το τζαμι πετρο δεν ειδα διαφορα εχει συγκεκριμενα δρονολογια φαινεται χαχαχαχ...

Μαθαμε σημερα και καινουργιο trick και παραθετω και το αναλογο βιντεο:





Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Panagiwtis Ketikoglou

Μπράβο.!!!!Πανεμορφος!!!!

----------


## kaper

Σημερα εκανα προσπαθεια να τον πρισεγγισω για να με αφησει να τον ξυσω στην αρχη δεν με αφηνε και εφευγε μετα σιγα σιγα και αφου μου πατησε κανα 2 δαγνωνιες νομιζω το κατα ευχαριστήθηκε

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Ariadni

Αχ να χαρω εγω ενα ζουζουνι! Οταν φουσκωνουν ετσι πουπουλακι και λιωνουν ειναι να τα φας!

----------


## CreCkotiels

ωχ ωχ ένα μικρό κεφτεδάκι !  :Youpi:  Βρεεεε ζουζούνε πράσινε !!!!  :Love0020:  :Love0020: 

Κωνσταντίνε πολλά συγχαρητήρια για τον Πάρη , τον έχεις πραγματικό Βασιλιά !!!  :Happy0065:

----------


## kaper

Ευχαριστώ μαριε να εισαι καλά...ετσι πρεπει να ειναι το καθε κατοικίδιο που παίρνει ο καθενας μας ...
Στοχος μου και θαρρώ πως και στοχος αυτου εδω του ιστιοχωρου αυτης εδω της παρεας να διαπαιδαγώγηση με τον τροπο της και μαθει στον καθενα μας στοιχειώδη παιδεία που δυστηχως πολλοι δεν διαθέτουμε...

Τελευται μου κανει τσαμπουκαδες εγινε λιγο αλητακος αλλα ειναι ωραιος

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Και σε δάγκωσε και τον χαϊδέψες? Αχ, αυτα κανουν τα όμορφα αγόρια......δεν τους αντιστέκεσαι.

----------


## kaper

ειχα πεισμωσει σουλα λεω δεν μπορει να σε ξυσω θελω εμ θα σου αρεσει εμ με δαγκωνεις χαχαχαχα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

